# Jaguar enthusiasts day



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 3, 2007)

Managed to get in to RAF Coningsby for a special photo day June 28th.
These two Jags were painted up for it.
They didnt fly,but the desert Jag was taxied out for us.
Any modeller fancy doing the "spotty jag"?


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 4, 2007)

Great pics, is the lower Jag done up for a Tiger Meet? Nasty paint scheme if it were to be done, unless it was 1:24/1:32, 1:72 would be impossibly fiddly IMO.


----------



## v2 (Jul 4, 2007)

8)


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanx for comments....
The "spotty jag" (as the pilots called it) was specialy commisioned by Aircraft Illustrated magazine for that day.The Jags are retired and are being flown to RAF Cosford for "airframe instruction"
I dont know if the RAF has any plans to show them anywhere else...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------

